# Bolt will not stream recordings on other tivos



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Just got streaming working on the Bolt today. Finally after 8 months.

Trouble is its VERY limited what it can stream. 

Shows that are pushed to the tivo via pyTivo will not stream
Shows that are on other Tivo boxes in the household will not stream, only recorded shows on the local Bolt.

This is far less useful than the streaming device in the Roamio and not at all what was advertised and sold.

I am happy to finally get some form of streaming working from the Bolt but pretty upset that once again Tivo has not delivered what I bought and paid for.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Bolt does not have the built in Stream chips like the Roamio Pro/Plus does. With the built in Stream unit it allows you to stream from the Roamio basics and it even allowed streaming from the Bolt at one time. But the streaming on the Bolt is built into the SoC which is different from the TiVo Stream. No idea if they ever plan to or are even capable of having the Bolt stream content from Roamio Basics/OTA units.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

This is in home?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> This is in home?


There is no issue doing it in home. it doesn't need to be transcoded for that.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> There is no issue doing it in home. it doesn't need to be transcoded for that.


My question wasn't for you. I was asking whether he was streaming in home.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Cost of a new TiVo aside (whether Bolt or Roamio), I still have a tally of disadvantages of Bolt vs Roamio Plus/Pro that include the following, 4 of which are relevant to this thread:
* No analog output (for Slingbox)
* Only 4 tuners
* No out of home streaming with built in stream
* Only supports 2 streams at a time for built in stream (vs 4 for Roamio)
* Built in stream cannot stream from other boxes
* Ugly white box with strange form factor

I suspect even if a 6 tuner Bolt ever surfaces the built in Stream will be same/similar to the current one unfortunately.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Cost of a new TiVo aside (whether Bolt or Roamio), I still have a tally of disadvantages of Bolt vs Roamio Plus/Pro that include the following, 4 of which are relevant to this thread:
> * No analog output (for Slingbox)
> * Only 4 tuners
> * No out of home streaming with built in stream
> ...


Broadcom has a chip that does transcode four Concurrent streams. If they release a six tuner Bolt Pro, they would use that chip instead of the one used in the four tuner Bolt that only transcodes two streams.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

moyekj said:


> * No out of home streaming with built in stream


TiVo just rolled out OOH streaming to the Bolt a few days ago. It does require setting up the device again in the app I presume (I did it anyways just to check).


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> This is in home?


Out of home. I never really had any use for in home streaming.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> Out of home. I never really had any use for in home streaming.


That explains at least part of the problem. You can't OOH stream pushed recordings with any version of the stream since they are copy protected.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> Out of home. I never really had any use for in home streaming.


Off topic, but in-home is why I switched back to TiVo. Prior to that, I was using the Optimum (Cablevision) cloud DVR service, which I really liked. Problem is we moved to a new place with a small kitchen eating area that didn't allow a TV to be conveniently mounted in a spot the Mrs. and I could both see comfortably while seated at the table. Streaming to an iPad, instead, was a perfect solution for us. Couldn't do it with the Optimum app, but it works great with the Bolt.


----------

